# Biete Sucosoft S40 V5.00+V5.02



## Moelli (27 September 2010)

Sucosoft S40 V5.00 + V5.02


----------



## Moelli (28 September 2010)

*Preis für Software*

Original Moeller 

Sucosoft S40 V5.00 + V5.02

Preis 200,00€ VB


----------



## powerman (14 Oktober 2010)

*Sucosoft S40 V5.00 + V5.02*

Bin interessiert, wie kommen wir in Kontakt?


----------



## powerman (14 Oktober 2010)

Hallo Moelli,
ich betreibe ca. 10 SPSen PS3 und PS306 in Wasserkraftanlagen (langlebige Geschichte). Die Programme wurden bisher mit der S30 erstellt und gepflegt. Laut Moeller können sie für die S40 konvertiert werden.
Wie kommen wir in direkten Kontakt?
Bin von heute bis Sonntag im Kurzurlaub.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
E. Fürgut


----------

